# " Hard Days Night "



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Well after owning my car for over 10 years its time for a complete frame-off and rebuild. I bought this 1964 Impala when I got out of high school for $2,850. I purchased the car in the summer of 2000. One of my favorite things about buying the car was searching and trying to find the right one. I drove to two other states searching for the right Impala and the best part is my dad was with me on all these road trips. Well the impala is a solid southern car from Kentucky. I drove it back home burning tons of oil, the car had no reverse! but still I drove all the way home with all the windows down and a grin on my face! Heres a throw-back pic of me with my 14" wires on it, which I owned before I bought the car. Sorry about the quality but these older pics are scanned.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Heres how my car looks as Summer 2010-


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

After years of having hydraulics and hopping/3-wheeling alot of things break and need to be fixed. I've done all the maintence of my impala in the back-yard, but there comes a time when you think everything is running tip-top.... THEN YOUR FRAME BREAKS! :uh:









....and this is were it begins.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

First thing first! Check out the damage and start the tear down.

Thanks to Robbie " SIX1RAG " and Marc " Detroit6Ace " for the help! 

.....and Toby " SteadyDippin " for lending the heavy cherry picker.  
































Marcs atempt at a Erik Howard Foto


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

YEA THINGS GET OLD, AFTER A WHILE...  BUT ITA A NEW STRAT.. :biggrin:


----------



## RollNMy64 (Jul 21, 2007)

GLWTHB, Homey! That 2000 pic looks like you ran off the road! :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looked good b4....only gets betta


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

cool flashback pic... :thumbsup:


and Good luck on your build.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Thankx for all the positive comments. Heres a few pics of the " aftermath " The frame slowly buckeld in. I've done a handful of "repair" work to hold her together for the last bit of summer....but it was time for a new frame. 















How many cracks can you find?










The coil damn near blew right through the frame! and the steering shaft was pinned on the a-arm! Crazy stuff! 



























I would'nt be suprised if any of these pics ended up in the "hydraulic wows!" topic!













I broke down what was left of the suspension and cut off the front end. Off to the scrapyard. Now its for a search for a solid frame.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

I wish I had pics of my 63 frame from back in the day, I think I might have you beat on number cracks. Looking good, lot of good guys in Detroit it seems, always willing to help each other out. :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Finally a build. Post a pic of the gem we got the new frame from!!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Apr 18 2011, 04:47 PM~20367216
> *Heres how my car looks as Summer 2010-
> 
> 
> ...


NICE AND BEST PART ABOUT IT ITS A MICHIGAN RIDE HOPEFULLY ILL GET TO SEE THIS IN PERSON :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

good luck on your build


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

nice, good start


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice frame :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

nice


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

hno:


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

hes slackin now....wheres the pics J???


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

After a search for a new solid frame I came across this gem for $400!

Thats right! 4 door chop-top with kustom exhaust ports!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

This car was amazing! :biggrin: Sadly it looks like somebody put alot of time into it. One of those unfinished projects. It does have a SOLID frame with no rot. 
heres a pic when I jumped on the roof!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

POST MORE POST MORE


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

YOUR SLOOOOOOOOOW AT THIS INTERNET THING


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Big Thankx to SIX1RAG for the rolling " up north " to pick this parts car up with me. I don't think he stopped laughing at it until we hit the freeway! 
Another Big Thankx to OUTHOPU aka Byron for letting us take this heap to his house for the " cut-up " process. 
Wille Doe was there to help out and it was on to taking her apart. Will tossed me $100 for anything off the car besides the roller, and I gave the drag-link to Robbie that I later needed. :uh: GoodTimes!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Tear Down at OUTHOPU's


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

THAT GREEN FIREWALL IS WHERE IT AT!!!


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Been away from posting pics....


The frame got broke down within a quuickness and started wrappin'


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 15 2011, 10:12 PM~20559136
> *Been away from posting pics....
> The frame got broke down within a quuickness and started wrappin'
> 
> ...


Nice use of engine stands


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Started the frame wrap on an old 'rod iron' table that I found in the trash! 

It worked out for awhile but my friends told me about making a rotisserie out of a couple of engine stands. Works wonderful!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Your the slowest person on the planet at posting pics. Lol


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 15 2011, 07:28 PM~20559254
> *Your the slowest person on the planet at posting pics. Lol
> *


 Go eat some Swedish Fish :buttkick:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 15 2011, 10:33 PM~20559287
> *Go eat some Swedish Fish :buttkick:
> *


Just Bawt a whole box of them. 24 packs to be exact. You can pay me double now if u need any metal werk done. :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

I opened a can of worms by doing this frame....I'm changing the steering to a 605 gearbox, the rear axle is being swapped out for a Ford 9", Disc brake swap in the front ( caprice conversion) , Wish Bone 3 link, and extended trailing arms.


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Keep it moving homie. Looks good so far


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

glad to know you kept this car after all these years! lookin good!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

So I pulled these out today...theres 2 missing from the pile cause there just "twisting" in the hole :uh:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Out with the cut-off wheel












The back left one in the back got the cut-off treatment as well!











Typical impala rot


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Pic of the cross member hacked off


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Gotta love them Southern cars!


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lookin good homie


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 16 2011, 05:12 PM~20564152
> *Pic of the cross member hacked off
> 
> 
> ...


Might as well start taking all that stuff of the firewall. I'm smoothing that one too.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 16 2011, 03:13 PM~20564505
> *Might as well start taking all that stuff of the firewall. I'm smoothing that one too.
> *



Yep! Heaterbox/motor, windshield wiper motor...all going Bye Bye!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey how am I last to the party? Nobody ever keeps me informed. 

Do work son, summer should be here in another few months. :cheesy:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Parts Parts Parts! Picked up 3 of these for my wishbone. Big,Bulky and Strong!
I trust these over those little Heim Joints anyday!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 16 2011, 04:18 PM~20564989
> *Hey how am I last to the party? Nobody ever keeps me informed.
> 
> Do work son, summer should be here in another few months. :cheesy:
> *


  Yes Sir! Only in Michigan is it 70s one day and 40s the next!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 16 2011, 04:23 PM~20565022
> * Yes Sir! Only in Michigan is it 70s one day and 40s the next!
> *


AND THEN SNOWS THE NEXT LOL


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

More Parts in the mail! 
These are for my trailing arms! 





















Thats an 1 1/8" threads


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 16 2011, 07:11 PM~20564927
> *Yep! Heaterbox/motor, windshield wiper motor...all going Bye Bye!
> *


Just sold my wiper motor for $50 shipped


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

1.5" O.D. tubeing.....purfect for my custom wishbone.


- All 1/4 thickwall -


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

[/quote]
:wow:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

poly bushings


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Material for my trailing arms---These measure 36" end to end. 

2x3 - 1/4 -


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Measure...Measure some more.....and then Measure to check again.

--Holesaw the arms for powerballs--










...and holesawed the bushing sleaves...all welded and smoothed out--


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Here she is ....Frame sitting on the ground...Ford 9" shortend with Moser axles...
Extended trailing arms....16" Black Magic cyclinders ( My goal is to lock-out 18s )
Wishbone mounts welded to frame...Tubeing for wishbone ready to start turning gears in my head  
...and it is and always will be sitting on 13's !


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 16 2011, 05:11 PM~20565371
> *Here she is ....Frame sitting on the ground...Ford 9" shortend with Moser axles...
> Extended trailing arms....16" Black Magic cyclinders ( My goal is to lock-out 18s )
> Wishbone mounts welded to frame...Tubeing for wishbone ready to start turning gears in my head
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

WishBone


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

fab work lookin good


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

WishBone

Cut them out and made them the same...





























Oh yeah one thing I did'nt mention is this whole project has been Arc welded


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:0 :0 nice work  
:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice build homie, gonna keep my eyes on this one pho sho!


----------



## Sirchore (Sep 2, 2007)

:thumbsup: LOOKIN GOOD hOMIE LOVE DAT ITS BACKYARD bOOGIE STYLE


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks for the positive input fellas! 

Just got this load of goodies on my door step today!


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 18 2011, 03:56 PM~20579524
> *Thanks for the positive input fellas!
> 
> Just got this load of goodies on my door step today!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 18 2011, 04:56 PM~20579524
> *Thanks for the positive input fellas!
> 
> Just got this load of goodies on my door step today!
> ...


I like how u posed it all by the fine china :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 16 2011, 05:12 PM~20564152
> *Pic of the cross member hacked off
> 
> 
> ...


you pull everything off yet? lazy ass.....


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 19 2011, 05:29 AM~20584139
> *you pull everything off yet?  lazy ass.....
> *



....Took Friday off of work! I have some yard work planned but the interior is def coming out his weekend along with the crap on the fire wall. Picking up my cinder blocks and 6x6 posts this weekend too. I'll have everything lined up for Sunday  You should come over this Sat!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

WISHBONE











Had to close this up




































Shes not completely finished and smoothed but its all there. 
I'm just getting all these parts together so I can completely mock up my full roller frame. I don't want any issues I have to deal with after paint!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

.....and after all that.....I set myself on fire! :biggrin: 

Burned through my sweet Carhart...through my t-shirt and got my wife-beater! ....lol ... then I felt HOT!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 19 2011, 07:46 PM~20588041
> *.....and after all that.....I set myself on fire!    :biggrin:
> 
> Burned through my sweet Carhart...through my t-shirt and got my wife-beater! ....lol ... then I felt HOT!
> ...


I did the same thing :angry:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64+May 19 2011, 06:46 PM~20588041-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happens to everybody aleast once or twice :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOON (Aug 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Apr 20 2011, 07:23 PM~20383630
> *Thankx for all the positive comments. Heres a few pics of the " aftermath " The frame slowly buckeld in. I've done a handful of "repair" work to hold her together for the last bit of summer....but it was time for a new frame.
> 
> 
> ...



looks like my frame when i pulled it out of 62 both front frame rails were leaning in bad and sooooo many cracks, but thats i get for hopping with no frame :happysad:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Started breaking down the interior today!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

U putting 4 ghey 6x9s back in there??


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 22 2011, 07:31 AM~20602949
> *U putting 4 ghey 6x9s back in there??
> *


Don't hate..cause you can't.... :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@May 22 2011, 09:51 AM~20603142
> *Don't hate..cause you can't.... :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


I can after I do the conversion. Rag to a bubble....what!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 21 2011, 09:38 PM~20600993
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Your not gonna need those gauges under the dash after we do the fuel injection conversion :biggrin:


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice build... uffin:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 22 2011, 10:14 AM~20603187
> *I can after I do the conversion. Rag to a bubble....what!!!!
> *


Lol,I know where you can get a bubble...lmao


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 22 2011, 04:31 AM~20602949
> *U putting 4 ghey 6x9s back in there??
> *




I've rocked 4 6x9s across the rear deck of all my cars since high school dude!
..and no all the gauges are stripped as we speak along with my 1987 jvc cd player


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 22 2011, 04:05 PM~20604403
> *I've rocked 4  6x9s across the rear deck of all my cars since high school dude!
> ..and no all the gauges are stripped as we speak along with my 1987 jvc cd player
> *


Cool. Now we can properly fix the dash.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Here ya go Kraabss ...I hope this makes you feel better! You should try working on your car and stop playing in the dirt :0


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

*I'm all ready for next week! We take the shell and test fit it on my Roller! *













:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Black64s (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 22 2011, 05:55 PM~20605539
> *I'm all ready for next week! We take the shell and test fit it on my Roller!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Can I have the blue air freshner?


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 22 2011, 06:28 PM~20605715
> *
> 
> Can I have the blue air freshner?
> *



You can bid on them on Ebay!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Bs body lift would be the best thing for what we need to do.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 22 2011, 08:33 PM~20605746
> *Bs body lift would be the best thing for what we need to do.
> *


For once I'm going to have to agree with the ****!

It's not being used so if you guys need it for a week or two let me know. Your back will thank you for it.  

I'm glad your doing a test fit before you go any further. Better to know now if any adjustments need to be made.


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

Looking good and made me realize I'm officially a slacker for takeing sooo long on my car.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 22 2011, 10:09 PM~20605973
> *For once I'm going to have to agree with the ****!
> 
> It's not being used so if you guys need it for a week or two let me know. Your back will thank you for it.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Look good Jer..I need to get some ideas next weekend.. :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@May 23 2011, 06:06 AM~20608667
> *Look good Jer..I need to get some ideas next weekend.. :thumbsup:
> *


Ideas for what? U don't do nothing :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 22 2011, 07:09 PM~20605973
> *For once I'm going to have to agree with the ****!
> 
> It's not being used so if you guys need it for a week or two let me know. Your back will thank you for it.
> ...



I totally forgot about that! That will be effortless! I'll come and grab it if Robbie can't fit it on his trailer. :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 23 2011, 08:17 AM~20608815
> *I totally forgot about that! That will be effortless! I'll come and grab it if Robbie can't fit it on his trailer. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 23 2011, 07:17 AM~20608815
> *I totally forgot about that! That will be effortless! I'll come and grab it if Robbie can't fit it on his trailer. :cheesy:
> *


Do you have any chain hoists? I'm using mine or I'd let you use them also. Just let me know when you want to pick up the frames.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@May 23 2011, 07:23 PM~20612343
> *Do you have any chain hoists? I'm using mine or I'd let you use them also. Just let me know when you want to pick up the frames.
> *


he has one....im sure we can make something else werk also


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 23 2011, 04:56 PM~20612561
> *he has one....im sure we can make something else werk also
> *



I have fishing string :dunno: 10lb tess!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 23 2011, 06:31 AM~20609030
> *Madrox64  41
> SIX1RAG  23
> steadydippin  4
> ...




Thankx for ruining my topic :uh:


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice job....Good luck with the rest of your build


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MICHOACANUNO_@May 23 2011, 05:50 PM~20612930
> *Nice job....Good luck with the rest of your build
> *


Thanks man...Its been a long/busy winter.


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 23 2011, 07:42 PM~20612868
> *:uh:
> Thankx for ruining my topic :uh:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by willskie187_@May 23 2011, 09:10 PM~20613040
> *  :dunno:
> *


Don't mind him. He drinks regular mt dew


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 23 2011, 07:35 AM~20608748
> *Ideas for what? U don't do nothing  :biggrin:
> *


 :fuq: Your just jealous I have floors... :roflmao:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by steadydippin_@May 24 2011, 05:32 AM~20616667
> *:fuq: Your just jealous I have floors... :roflmao:
> *


ill have floors in about another week or so.... :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 24 2011, 08:17 AM~20616911
> *ill have floors in about another week or so.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Some Flix of the lowers....

SIX1RAG made these for me at work and his homie tig welded them up!

.....for my caprice spindle/disc brake swap!  











I bought 2 different sets of lower ball joints. The black pair are used just for my mock-up of the "roller" and the other Set are the NAPA "unbreakable" set for final assembly. SIX1RAG turned down the mock-up joints so they could easily be pushed in and out. The NAPA brand will be pressed in. Thankx again Robbie Dude!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

They fit perfect!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@May 26 2011, 04:32 PM~20635413
> *Some Flix of the lowers....
> 
> SIX1RAG made these for me at work and his homie tig welded them up!
> ...


NICE WHAT BOOSTER AND MASTER CYLINDER U GOING WIT AND MIGHT BE A DUMB QUESTION BUT JUST CURIOUS WHY NO ONE EVER USE THE BOOSTERS FROM G-BODYS OR CAPRICES THEY PULL THE ROTORS AND CALIPERS FROM? CAN THIS BE DONE?


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 27 2011, 03:33 PM~20642351
> *NICE WHAT BOOSTER AND MASTER CYLINDER U GOING WIT AND MIGHT BE A DUMB QUESTION BUT JUST CURIOUS WHY NO ONE EVER USE THE BOOSTERS FROM G-BODYS OR CAPRICES THEY PULL THE ROTORS AND CALIPERS FROM? CAN THIS BE DONE?
> *



Not 100% sure yet. I'm rebuilding the whole ride so useing an older used booster is out of the question for me. Plus it depends on if you are running disc brakes in the back? I'm running a Ford 9" with the stock drums. So with the disc/drum brake combo I'm going to need the proper proportioning valve to go with. As for the rotors they are new and pretty cheap...I picked up some crappy bearings and reamed out the center race so I can slip them on and off the spindle with ease for mock-up purposes. I'll get some nice American Made ones soon for final assembly.


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Let's see those pics,and not the pics of you man handling yourself.....:thumbsup:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Memorial Day Weekend Pics ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Big Thanks to Byron "OUTHOPU" for supplying the bodylift! It really made the job effortless 




















Draging out the rest of the old frame....


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Just letting it hang out !


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

This really put a smile on my face.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

...Like a glove!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Marc putting in some werk!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> ...Like a glove!


lookin great homie keep it up


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks again to SIX1RAG/STEADYDIPPIN/DETROIT6ACE for coming over and helping me out. 
 We test fitted the new frame and everything lines up perfect! Then we lifted the body back up and set it down on some 4x6 beams and blocks.
 The roller got broken down and I have a little bit of werk to put in to it before bondo and prime.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

And to think you fools were going to lift that shit by hand. All them old folks you had helping you would have thrown their backs out. Everybody should have a body lift makes life much simpler. Looking good mang.


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

I think I am gonna have to build a body lift. :thumbsup:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Yellowimpala said:


> I think I am gonna have to build a body lift. :thumbsup:


Me too! Hope B will send some specs for me to mimic that one.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

chtrone said:


> Me too! Hope B will send some specs for me to mimic that one.


It's nothing fancy. Just some 2x3x1/8" tube. Feet are about 5' long crossbar at top is about 8-9' across and the legs are about 10' high.


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

OUTHOPU said:


> It's nothing fancy. Just some 2x3x1/8" tube. Feet are about 5' long crossbar at top is about 8-9' across and the legs are about 10' high.


Thx for the info homie, now hopefully I can get some material from work for cheap. What did u use for the hoops for the pulleys?


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking good bRO... should be back on the road in no time :thumbsup:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Madrox64 said:


> ...Like a glove!


Damn I cant wait till mine gets this far


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

chtrone said:


> Thx for the info homie, now hopefully I can get some material from work for cheap. What did u use for the hoops for the pulleys?


The hoop was just something a friend of mine had a bunch of laying around so I scooped up a couple from him. It's made out of 1/2" steel plate. A length of chain wrapped around the cross bar and bolted together works just as good though.


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Daaaaaaaaang.... I didn't sign any releases for my likeness to be used.... 

I know I can't do much, but anything I can do to help!

Now let's start molding!!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Madrox64 said:


> Big Thanks to Byron "OUTHOPU" for supplying the bodylift! It really made the job effortless
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Fun with the bodylift! 











Its what I set out to build.....High lock-up that LaysLow....


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

here is something you may be interested in , im building these smooth wiper cowls for impalas , here is the link 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/306467-1963-1964-IMPALA-fullsize-SMOOTH-wiper-cowl


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

the GRINCH said:


> here is something you may be interested in , im building these smooth wiper cowls for impalas , here is the link
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/306467-1963-1964-IMPALA-fullsize-SMOOTH-wiper-cowl


The Cowls look nice but theres 3 other sections on L.I.L. where you can advertise stuff for sale. I suggest you start there instead of other peoples build topics.


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:wow::roflmao:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice fab work,frame looks sick!:thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

johner956 said:


> Nice fab work,frame looks sick!:thumbsup:


Thanks man! Its been a long winter in the garage. The Bondo should be started this upcoming weekend or 4th of July weekend.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Daaaaaaaaang.... I didn't sign any releases for my likeness to be used....
> 
> I know I can't do much, but anything I can do to help!
> 
> Now let's start molding!!!





Madrox64 said:


> Thanks man! Its been a long winter in the garage. The Bondo should be started this upcoming weekend or 4th of July weekend.


You two have a good time sanding the bondo in 90 degree heat with 75% humidity. Going to look like a couple of bondo magnets after a couple hours.


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

OUTHOPU said:


> You two have a good time sanding the bondo in 90 degree heat with 75% humidity. Going to look like a couple of bondo magnets after a couple hours.


 :roflmao:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

OUTHOPU said:


> You two have a good time sanding the bondo in 90 degree heat with 75% humidity. Going to look like a couple of bondo magnets after a couple hours.


Its all good...I have running water at my house...unlike you Eastsiders who still have to fetch it from a well Hillbilly!:buttkick:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

nice lock up


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> Its all good...I have running water at my house...unlike you Eastsiders who still have to fetch it from a well Hillbilly!:buttkick:


This coming from the guy that lives in WaterTucky.:twak:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

OUTHOPU said:


> This coming from the guy that lives in WaterTucky.:twak:


He has a good point there.........................

BUT... It's time to get moldin!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Must be nice to have some help....


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> Must be nice to have some help....


It really IS.. Especially when you ask someone a week in advance.. :yes:

Not like "Hey, if you're gonna be around my place tonight, could you come by?"

I may not know a lot, but I'm always willing to be a spare pair of hands...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Ima spontanious kind of human.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> Ima spontanious kind of human.


That's cool.. Then you do you.. Just don't throw that Jewish guilt on me.. 

Or I'll post that logo that YOU made.. :roflmao::0 JP


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I didn't make anything. And I'm not throwing guilt, this is getting outta hand.....

"JEWISH" guilt....WTF lmao


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Bondo Flix

Thanks to Marc, aka "Detroit6Ace" for stopping by and helping me lay on some filler.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

....Even my oldest son got some filler layed on ...


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks like a good time.

Some day I will be to this point.


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


>


 Looking really good Jericho. Just read though the whole thread...GREAT WORK. Keep it going. :thumbsup:

P.S.- I know everyone always asks this, but do you have any colors in mind yet?

-Zach


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Yep...Fluorescent Pink...


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> Bondo Flix
> 
> Thanks to Marc, aka "Detroit6Ace" for stopping by and helping me lay on some filler.


looking good guys i thought mark only drove badass rides i see he hands on wow keep it going fellas your build coming along well:thumbsup:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks good Jer,if you wanna help marc,come on over I still got some welding to do!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


> Yep...Fluorescent Pink...


It would be the Gypsy Rose of MI.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

TONY MONTANA said:


> looking good guys i thought mark only drove badass rides i see he hands on wow keep it going fellas your build coming along well:thumbsup:


Well that's what I do BEST, but I'm always willing to help out and learn what I can. I spent hours watching Jimmy do my frame, so I have a pretty good idea of how to work with filler. Ain't nothin to it! 



steadydippin said:


> Looks good Jer,if you wanna help marc,come on over I still got some welding to do!!! :biggrin:


Shit.. I'll come over and help.. I even did some welding on my car, but I'm not telling where.. LOL


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Does it look like you sneezed on it???:biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

steadydippin said:


> Does it look like you sneezed on it???:biggrin:


No.. That's YOUR wheelwells and belly.. :0:biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> No.. That's YOUR wheelwells and belly.. :0:biggrin:


 he meant does your welds look like poop from a giraffe:around:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

lol Giraffes have black tounges....Anyhoot Mr.Ace is coming over Sat round "brunch" with some sanders and his 22" Pythons to help rough sand this frame down. The first coat of filler went great! If anybody wants to roll through your more than welcome- Oh yeah we'll be out on Woodward Ave Sat night !


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Putting in more work Today....Time to sand down the rough coat.... Oye Vey


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Oye Vay. Lmao. 

That's a pretty good way to describe it. 

Getting slick doe.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


> lol Giraffes have black tounges....Anyhoot Mr.Ace is coming over Sat round "brunch" with some sanders and his 22" Pythons to help rough sand this frame down. The first coat of filler went great! If anybody wants to roll through your more than welcome- Oh yeah we'll be out on Woodward Ave Sat night !


:thumbsup:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks goooood!!!!!


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry if my wheel wells are not up to your expectations,ill make sure to get on that be fore the next time I see you.... 
Bwhahahaha......yeah right,come pave my dirt road,then ill think about it!


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

:wave::wave:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Where's the updates??? :inout:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Where's the updates??? :inout:



Updates...


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Oh yeah got this the other day....


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

hey Jericho....just noticed your build up. Its always cool to find a good one late in the game to see all of the progress. Great build up....Keep it up homie! It always good to see the kids involved too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Madrox64 said:


> Oh yeah got this the other day....


Nice! So when r we sprayin???

I'm glad we got the wrestler to watch over us... Hope he has a mask to wear over his mask... :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Nice! So when r we sprayin???
> 
> I'm glad we got the wrestler to watch over us... Hope he has a mask to wear over his mask... :biggrin:


Need to come up on a "good" gun.....talked to the guy at the paint store and he told me to spray that Primer I'll need a bigger nozzle gun...My homies got one...I'll probally get it this week from him.....Spraying maybe this weekend????..... but until then .....MORE SANDING......


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Pepper said:


> hey Jericho....just noticed your build up. Its always cool to find a good one late in the game to see all of the progress. Great build up....Keep it up homie! It always good to see the kids involved too. :thumbsup:



Thankx for the kind words...Its been a long winter of cutting and grinding. Fell free to come over and check it out whenever.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Madrox64 said:


> Need to come up on a "good" gun.....talked to the guy at the paint store and he told me to spray that Primer I'll need a bigger nozzle gun...My homies got one...I'll probally get it this week from him.....Spraying maybe this weekend????..... but until then .....MORE SANDING......


WERD.... I think I can come by Saturday, but I gotta check my schedule....


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> WERD.... I think I can come by Saturday, but I gotta check my schedule....



When you say "schedule" do you mean your GF? :rofl:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Madrox64 said:


> When you say "schedule" do you mean your GF? :rofl:


Wellllllll not exactly no... Dick...

I can come over for a couple hours on Saturday... Let's spray this bitch


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> Updates...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


> Need to come up on a "good" gun.....talked to the guy at the paint store and he told me to spray that Primer I'll need a bigger nozzle gun...My homies got one...I'll probally get it this week from him.....Spraying maybe this weekend????..... but until then .....MORE SANDING......


Just a suggestion, spray gun wise. I recently needed to pick up a primer gun for shooting both thin primer sealer and really thick high build primer. I went with the Finish-Line HVLP gravity gun kit by Devillbiss. It came with an aluminum cup, regulator with gauge, and 3 tip sizes (1.3, 1.5, and 1.8) for around $130. For me, it sprays awesome and breaks down the high build really well.

The frame is looking really smooth, by the way! I should come by and check it out soon


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

FoxCustom said:


> Just a suggestion, spray gun wise. I recently needed to pick up a primer gun for shooting both thin primer sealer and really thick high build primer. I went with the Finish-Line HVLP gravity gun kit by Devillbiss. It came with an aluminum cup, regulator with gauge, and 3 tip sizes (1.3, 1.5, and 1.8) for around $130. For me, it sprays awesome and breaks down the high build really well.
> 
> The frame is looking really smooth, by the way! I should come by and check it out soon


Hmmmmmmmm..... That sounds like some good advice. Thanks a lot! Just gotta get J to spend a few bucks and get it


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

FoxCustom said:


> Just a suggestion, spray gun wise. I recently needed to pick up a primer gun for shooting both thin primer sealer and really thick high build primer. I went with the Finish-Line HVLP gravity gun kit by Devillbiss. It came with an aluminum cup, regulator with gauge, and 3 tip sizes (1.3, 1.5, and 1.8) for around $130. For me, it sprays awesome and breaks down the high build really well.
> 
> The frame is looking really smooth, by the way! I should come by and check it out soon



OK come by and bring your gun and spray this for me...I'll pay you with food....The dude at the paint store said I need a 1.7 or bigger to spray high build...but recommends a 2.0


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Hmmmmmmmm..... That sounds like some good advice. Thanks a lot! Just gotta get J to spend a few bucks and get it


Haha! It would be worth it, I think.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

More pics


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> More pics


Wonder what pearls of wisdom were said BEFORE the edit...  :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Prob, G's up hoes down!!!! Lmao


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Frame is looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

That fast activator you have for the primer is not going to be very friendly in this heat and humidity. It's going to give you a very short pot life and you could end up with the shit catalizing in the gun before your done laying it all down and get a chance to run any cleaner through it. Medium would be better but slow may very well be needed if it's in the mid 90's again when you spray. As for a gun I've bought the oldschool pot style from Harbor Freight just for blowing primer on and they worked good enough. Your going to be sanding it down anyway so it's not super important, just don't lay it on dry. You can reduce the primer 15% if needed to make it more sprayable but you'll end up doing more coats to get the build up your after.


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

nice build homie keep up the good work


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the help! :thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

TTT FOR A MI RIDER


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

FoxCustom said:


> Thanks for the help! :thumbsup:



.......help? I hope I helped you out dude! anytime.



TONY MONTANA said:


> TTT FOR A MI RIDER


 Thanks for the bump..nothing but sanding and mudd over here...picking up a fresh quality paint gun this weekend..hitting the " M-1 " Wendsday night and Friday night for sure....and spraying the first layer of high build. Hopefully I can check out some colors that day too. Gonna be a busy weekend for this guy.


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice build!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Updates.....

I was pretty nervous getting ready to spray...IT WAS JUST PRIMER....but I still could of used a cigar to calm me down.
I've been working on this frame for a solid year...So yes getting to finally start paint gave me the Jitters:run:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

2k High Build......


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> 2k High Build......


nice you pick a color yet?


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Sweet! Looks awesome


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

SIX1RAG said:


> Looks good





RiddinglowCR said:


> Nice build!! :thumbsup:





FoxCustom said:


> Sweet! Looks awesome



Thanks;



TONY MONTANA said:


> nice you pick a color yet?







Dunno yet...Leaning toward an O.G. color Saddle Tan or Dersert Tan Black always pops into my head to.....One of my favorite colors is Butterscotch.....Maybe Budlight Blue with blue and pink stripes?LOL.....
:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> Thanks;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao good one funny thing is im still lookin at colors sayiny damn i shouldve....... lol


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

TONY MONTANA said:


> lmao good one funny thing is im still lookin at colors sayiny damn i shouldve....... lol


let me know...I'm lost:run:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> let me know...I'm lost:run:


heres a tan color x frame sic713 just worked on i like the tan but heres just a visual for you its so many good colors to choose from:rofl:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks good!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Painted yet?


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

TONY MONTANA said:


> heres a tan color x frame sic713 just worked on i like the tan but heres just a visual for you its so many good colors to choose from:rofl:
> View attachment 351851



Yeah thats kind of what I was going for..like BIG PERMS 63 from Black Magic....Saddle Tan and Desert Tan...Zach (Fox Kustoms) with his 59' is going to paint his Brown. 
I have a few color combos still rolling around....Now that I have a light coat of primer on this frame, I can see all the high/low spots....more sanding! WHOO HOO!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

SIX1RAG said:


> Painted yet?


:dunno:HUH?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Damn J...

Bitch looks awesome. Not bad if I say so myself.

For our first time it looks straight pro-series!

I wish I had more hands....... So I can give you 4 THUMBS UP.


----------



## blue57 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice work bro, stay motivated and moving. Keep it up. I like the tan on tan thing man. Some thing a bit diff from the candies and flakes. Last three months Lowrider mag's I got posted out thought they sent me the same ones until I had a closer look.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Madrox64 said:


> :dunno:HUH?


:boink:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I think you should get the whole frame airbrushed to look like wood grain and tell everybody you widdled your entire frame from a 1000 year old tree from the redwood forest. :rimshot:

Wait until you get ready to shoot the color then you'll really be stressing out. The temps are looking about perfect for paint over the next week. Do work son. Looking good mang.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

looking good! keep at it!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Damn J...
> 
> Bitch looks awesome. Not bad if I say so myself.
> 
> ...


 I wish you had more hands to...So you could help me sand her down even faster! 
Thanks for your help getting me this far in the paint process!



blue57 said:


> Nice work bro, stay motivated and moving. Keep it up. I like the tan on tan thing man. Some thing a bit diff from the candies and flakes. Last three months Lowrider mag's I got posted out thought they sent me the same ones until I had a closer look.


 Thanks dude, the Tans/Browns have always been in my color pallet...Your right about the candies/flakes....It is getting repetative...I'm def going OG ClassiC with the color...but till I decide I'm still pushing onward.



OUTHOPU said:


> I think you should get the whole frame airbrushed to look like wood grain and tell everybody you widdled your entire frame from a 1000 year old tree from the redwood forest. :rimshot:
> 
> Wait until you get ready to shoot the color then you'll really be stressing out. The temps are looking about perfect for paint over the next week. Do work son. Looking good mang.



Your thoughts possesed me to replate my frame in real wood and stain it......this is happening now....I have many splpinters....Thanks for your kind words


64_EC_STYLE said:


> looking good! keep at it!





SIX1RAG said:


> :drama:


 :h5:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

*LET'S DO THIS.... *


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

How's the progress coming?


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

FoxCustom said:


> How's the progress coming?


finished sanding some bumps out...layed some thin coats to smooth some parts I didn't like...should be resprayed this weekend..Pic coming soon.


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

COOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

_*"It's been a hard dayyyys night.... And J's been workinnnnn like a dog...."











*_


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

yes ..yes I have been working like a dog...8 days a week  

Updated pic and flix! 

I've been busy sanding , straightening and smooothing.....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks good, but what do I know.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

So.....After a handful of sanding I layed some more skim coats of "mudd". I had some areas that needed to be straightend...and there were a few spots that needed to be fixed....


...Time to shoot.....


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Wet Paint.....


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Well thats all the flix from the last week....the fresh coat of primer was put on this morning...as you can see the frame is looking real good now. Now my focus is on the areas your going to see when the frame is under the car. Marc a.k.a. { Detroit 6 Ace } rolled through this afternoon and he layed some nice smooth coats of "mudd" where we thought it needed it. After sanding a few of the areas down smooth. WOW! What a difference. He dipped out and left the rest of the sanding to me. { Thankx for your help Brother } Sometime this weekend I will shoot it again and she'll be ready for sealer then ....dare I say it.....paint!


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Looks GOOD! I can tell a big difference between that first coat and now. Looks like you laid that second coat on really nice too. Getting smoother and smoother.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

keep at bro i can see the finishline coming for you :thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Thankx Zach! Yeah We could sand/mudd/smooth/prime forever.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Better not waste any time. It might be snowing in a couple weeks at the rate this weather is going. It's looking good.


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice Framework :thumbsup:


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)

X2!!!!


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks good j,I'm going to have a grinding party soon...lol


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Madrox64 said:


> Wet Paint.....





Madrox64 said:


> Well thats all the flix from the last week....the fresh coat of primer was put on this morning...as you can see the frame is looking real good now. Now my focus is on the areas your going to see when the frame is under the car. Marc a.k.a. { Detroit 6 Ace } rolled through this afternoon and he layed some nice smooth coats of "mudd" where we thought it needed it. After sanding a few of the areas down smooth. WOW! What a difference. He dipped out and left the rest of the sanding to me. { Thankx for your help Brother } Sometime this weekend I will shoot it again and she'll be ready for sealer then ....dare I say it.....paint!





Madrox64 said:


> So.....After a handful of sanding I layed some more skim coats of "mudd". I had some areas that needed to be straightend...and there were a few spots that needed to be fixed....
> 
> 
> ...Time to shoot.....


Wish I coulda stayed around longer... Well not really... I HATE sanding LOL...

She's lookin better and better J... It's really my pleasure to help out! I'm not very mechanical, but I help where I can and bondo/sanding was something I did for years. (houses not cars)

And here's the best part.... AIN'T MY CAR!! 

Now, let's keep the momentum going and get this bitch sealed! I wanna see some color!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Frame Work 2k .......................

I took today off work to take my oldest son to his first day of school. After Momma and I dropped him off....Daddy got busy! ..With his Frame!.... "Dirty Minds!" 






Once again my friend Marc rolled through to help lay down some fresh mudd. { Thankx again for your help today } We went through the frame and marked any low spots and recoated/sanded/ pushed it outside to blow it off....and then I got funky with the paint gun!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Madrox64 said:


> Frame Work 2k ....................... I took today off work to take my oldest son to his first day of school. After Momma and I dropped him off....Daddy got busy! ..With his Frame!.... "Dirty Minds!" Once again my friend Marc rolled through to help lay down some fresh mudd. { Thankx again for your help today } We went through the frame and marked any low spots and recoated/sanded/ pushed it outside to blow it off....and then I got funky with the paint gun!


Please tell me that's bondo dust on my hair and I'm not THAT gray. Time for Just For Men!! And it's really my pleasure to help out for a few reasons...1. I've been wanting to smooth out a frame since watching mine be done.2. You've helped me with odds and ends on my car and it's a good way for me to repay you for your help.3. AIN'T my car... If it comes out like shit, I don't care! I actually think I'm more excited about putting some color down on it then you are... Well, maybe not more excited, but definitely AS excited...Let's keep it movin!!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> Frame Work 2k .......................
> 
> I took today off work to take my oldest son to his first day of school. After Momma and I dropped him off....Daddy got busy! ..With his Frame!.... "Dirty Minds!"
> 
> ...



looks good Jericho and Marc!! keep up the good work!


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:Awesome Progress! Smoother and smoother.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Finished the last skim coat and thinned out the primer and sprayed it down one last time.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Picked up some supplies!











:run:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

nice job so far homie good luck with it


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Paint!  Single stage, Meadow Green


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm reporting you to an environmental group.


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

Madrox64 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

AWESOME JOB!!!!!!!! I'm really excited for you. That color is perfect and unique! Setting the stage for the rest of the car now!!!! It's pretty much down hill from there.


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

I likie the color....


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

steadydippin said:


> I likie the color....


x64


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks like it laid down pretty nice. Good to see you were able to get it done before the weather goes in the shitter. How many coats did it end up taking to get good coverage?


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

OUTHOPU said:


> Looks like it laid down pretty nice. Good to see you were able to get it done before the weather goes in the shitter. How many coats did it end up taking to get good coverage?


It layed REALLY good! It didn't take many passes to build it up and only had two small runs.!?! Covered GREAT! as for the weather yeah it sucks but its Michigan so sense in complaining. I do plan on spraying it again along with a handful of other parts of the car. This Single stage is Sweet...Plus when it dries its hard and shinny like glass!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

i personally like the color looks good madrox64 any plans for stripes and leafing?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

TONY MONTANA said:


> i personally like the color looks good madrox64 any plans for stripes and leafing?


I THINK we're gonna go with some green verigated leafing and some stripes, but you gotta verify that one with the BOSS


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

It actually got over 70 degrees today! 

...time to paint!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Shot the frame again....glossy


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

everything looking good bro i really like the rotors :thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

TONY MONTANA said:


> everything looking good bro i really like the rotors :thumbsup:


Thankx Man...I really just want to be done with this frame and push it against the wall!......BUT....I just ordered some silver leaf...:around:...........This winter I'll be doing "finish" work on my uppers,lowers,trailing arms,wish-bone and cleaning up my Ford 9'.....


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Heres some pic of my cousins tailgate off his 60' ford f-100. I was testing a color combo that he may go with. 












































.....Its a funky green with a silver inlay !


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Poked around with the shell today. Took off the rest of the side trim and the door handles. My quarter panel got buckled awhile back when my axle shaft broke and my wheel went flying off...heres the aftermath and a hole I opened...a ton of debris came out.


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


> Poked around with the shell today. Took off the rest of the side trim and the door handles. My quarter panel got buckled awhile back when my axle shaft broke and my wheel went flying off...heres the aftermath and a hole I opened...a ton of debris came out.


Lookin good Jericho! The new shine on the frame looks sweet. Keep it going.


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Frame looks great.....


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice build up homie!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:around:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

:thumbsup: How's it going???


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

I wonder what all this steel is doing laying on my garage floor???




















:dunno:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Madrox64 said:


> I wonder what all this steel is doing laying on my garage floor???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks like you're building a heater for your garage to me.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> I wonder what all this steel is doing laying on my garage floor???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IM GUESSING ROTISSERIE :shocked:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Casters I found in the scrap bin at work....


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

....One more trip to the Steel Shop and I will have it done...Belive it or not I have less than $200 in this......It pays off to find "drops" at Steel Shops...plus a few "Freebeis" from work!



















...I have another extension to strech it out further plus I want to add another caster in the middle and coat it with some rattle can Black!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


>


NiCE work!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

You almost look like you know what your doing. B would be proud. Lol


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

FoxCustom said:


> NiCE work!


 Thanks Brother....Its been a fun build. Can't wait to get the body on there! 



SIX1RAG said:


> You almost look like you know what your doing. B would be proud. Lol



Thanks....Some dude I know got me some plans and I took off with them and modified some of it.....as for B......I'm sure its not up to his specs but it's better and safer than some of these rotisserie's I seen these builds on in this forum..hno:.....I should of used more 1/2 for Bs blessing.lol
...


CJAY said:


> LOOKIN GOOD


Thankyou sir! ...It s getting there ....One piece at a time.



TONY MONTANA said:


> IM GUESSING ROTISSERIE :shocked:



YOUR RIGHT! I only built it cause you would'nt give me yours! 



Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Looks like you're building a heater for your garage to me.


.......ugh.......nope....


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Tight work :thumbsup: Gotta love "Drop" I get more steel from the metal dumpster at my work than I know what to do with :biggrin:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

I need that....


----------



## Lowrider760 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


>


looking good


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Finishing up the rotisserie.......



















Fresh Rattle can.....


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Got the bodylift on deck and the mounts for the rotisserie bolted up.......


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Looks good bro hopefully 2012 will be my year for my frame off also


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


> Got the bodylift on deck and the mounts for the rotisserie bolted up.......


Nice!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

A few adjustments made and I can easily flip it myself...



















I had to flip it around to fit properly in the garage...my Father-in-law,Uncle, and Brother-in-law were there to help out...


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looking good. Now get my chain falls out of the rain. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good. Can't wait to swing thru.


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

Madrox64 said:


>


O shit j look like u need a bigger garage door or a bigger garage.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Damn dude! You aren't playin around!

Will it still flip once it's inside??

:thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

fons said:


> O shit j look like u need a bigger garage door or a bigger garage.


 Yeah....A man's garage can NEVER be big enough.... 



Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Damn dude! You aren't playin around!
> 
> Will it still flip once it's inside??
> 
> ...





OUTHOPU said:


> Looking good. Now get my chain falls out of the rain. :biggrin:


 lol There inside and it wasn't raining yesterday....It was a long New Years Eve!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

belly looks pretty solid!! whats your method you going wit to clean yours?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Day laborers if he's smart. :rimshot:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

TONY MONTANA said:


> belly looks pretty solid!! whats your method you going wit to clean yours?


Yeah , The belly is nice...the car is from down south....as far cleaning it ...prolly a wire brush on my grinder....I was poking at the car tonight and used the wire wheel and it ate the crap paint off it pretty well ( Thankx Fonz )....but I'm saving all that for spring...def going to finish stripping the chrome off and take out the glass.. 





OUTHOPU said:


> Day laborers if he's smart. :rimshot:



.....I'm going to scrap your chainfalls.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Lol


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

good lookin build,are you a union milwright?


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

looks good j,i need to get over there and pillage those springs...


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

N.O.Bricks said:


> good lookin build,are you a union milwright?



Thanks man....and yes --Detroit 1102--



steadydippin said:


> looks good j,i need to get over there and pillage those springs...



I found them...I'll cut you off a couple of rings


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Anytime I get unmotivated I look on here and see all the stories and pics and it reminds me to just get out there and put the work in. I am in the same process as you are and your frame came out nice. I have a little more work than you do cause I have to replace some floor pans but your car is looking good. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

Madrox64 said:


> Thanks man....and yes --Detroit 1102--
> :thumbsup:Ironworkers local 58 New Orleans LA:thumbsup:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

I'll come through this week....


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

I'll come through this week....


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

505transplant said:


> Anytime I get unmotivated I look on here and see all the stories and pics and it reminds me to just get out there and put the work in. I am in the same process as you are and your frame came out nice. I have a little more work than you do cause I have to replace some floor pans but your car is looking good. I can't wait to see it finished.



Thanks for the good words man!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Madrox64 said:


>


Rottisiere looking good homie


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

looking good man , do I see rainbow flake?


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

brett said:


> looking good man , do I see rainbow flake?



:around:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Shalom


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


> Yeah , The belly is nice...the car is from down south....as far cleaning it ...prolly a wire brush on my grinder....I was poking at the car tonight and used the wire wheel and it ate the crap paint off it pretty well ( Thankx Fonz )....but I'm saving all that for spring...def going to finish stripping the chrome off and take out the glass..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good plan! :thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Picked up one of these today......
( Thankx SIX1RAG )


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Here we GO! Only out in the garage for around 2 1/2 hrs and went to work! 












...bare metal no problem! These stripping wheels work!


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Damn homie 2 1/2 hour and u did all that, how much did that wheel run you?


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Your crazy. Those wheels are fun!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Just under $10.00 Got it from HomeDepot... You can buy them in bulk on ebay. They WORK! They just take off the paint and bondo...it does'nt cut into the metal at all....and that 2 1/2 hrs wasn't straight stripping.


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info homie


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

NOTE TO SELF WHEN I START BODY WORK GET THOSE :shocked: AND YOU SAY ITS SAFE ON THE METAL AND WONT CREATE HIGHS AND LOWS IN THE METAL?


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

:yes: Get one and try it on anything. There sweet!


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:wow::uh::run:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> NOTE TO SELF WHEN I START BODY WORK GET THOSE :shocked: AND YOU SAY ITS SAFE ON THE METAL AND WONT CREATE HIGHS AND LOWS IN THE METAL?


Just keep it moving. Dont wanna stay in one spot and heat the metal.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Looking good homie how you think that wheel would work to strip off zolatone? My sandblaster catchs pure hell


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

looks like im headed to home depot in the morning! good work thanks for letting us know!:biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Got a little bit done today

....started with taking out all the weather stripping...


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Removed all of the trim from the pass window...










...alot of folks leave this on and just tape it off....this is what underneath!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Drip rail Got to Go... Its not hard to get off....just lightly pry it from here and push


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Madrox64 said:


> Removed all of the trim from the pass window...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those would be catorgarized as assemblers. Actual car builders are rare these days.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Used this pick-set to take 'top trim' off front windsheild....


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Pry up a little and pull on the 'clip' towards you...the pick-set helps remove all that 'glue' in the way so you can see the 'clip' took me a min to figure this out but once you get one....its easy! 

















....the rear window trim comes off the same way...


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Pushed it outside to open the drivers door and got all that trim off....










..just like the driprail trim....some 'folks' like to tape off the door handles too.....theres only two bolts holding these on...:uh:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


>


THAT STRIPPING DISK LOOKS LIKE IT DID A GREAT JOB. IT REMOVED ALL BODY FILLER TOO?


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

TONY MONTANA said:


> THAT STRIPPING DISK LOOKS LIKE IT DID A GREAT JOB. IT REMOVED ALL BODY FILLER TOO?


:yes: It blew right through it!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> THAT STRIPPING DISK LOOKS LIKE IT DID A GREAT JOB. IT REMOVED ALL BODY FILLER TOO?


Whats crackin dre......


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> :yes: It blew right through it!


IM GOING TO HAVE TO TRY THOSE OUT FOR SURE I GOT BODY FILLER CAKED IN THE SPOT WHERE THE TOP MEETS THE QUARTER AND WILL BE TRYING IT OUT ON THAT AREA THIS WEEKEND


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> Whats crackin dre......


SUP BRO NOTHING MUCH JUST ABOUT TO GET BACK ROLLIN ON MINE HAD THE HOLIDAY BUG OR THE WIFE BUG FUCK THINGS UP AS USUAL DURING THE HOLIDAYS LOL EVERY YEAR I SAY I AINT SPENDING THIS I AINT SPENDING THAT AND WELL LETS JUST SAY I DNT GET SHIT DONE FROM HALLOWEEN TILL THE END OF JAN EVERY YEAR. I DID SHOOT DOWN OVER FONS AND TAKE A LOOK AT THE 64 HE IS BUILDING THAT RIDE LOOKS AMAZING IN PERSON


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


> Pry up a little and pull on the 'clip' towards you...the pick-set helps remove all that 'glue' in the way so you can see the 'clip' took me a min to figure this out but once you get one....its easy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!!! I got my rear glass trim off really easy, but couldn't figure out (didn't want to ruin) how to get the piece off above the windshield. I going to try this way in the morning!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

You need to come by and get busy stripping my VW to bare metal for me. Looking good J keep going summer will be here before you know it.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

I can't believe how fast you're tearing through this.....

I definitely gotta come by soon. Turn on the heat and have some disks ready for me to Do some work.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


>


coming along good


----------



## RiddinglowCR (Feb 26, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

OUTHOPU said:


> You need to come by and get busy stripping my VW to bare metal for me. Looking good J keep going summer will be here before you know it.


 Thanks B ! ...as for the V Dub...I'm always game...Get enough people over there and we'll be poppin' breakers' in no time!



Detroit 6 ACE said:


> I can't believe how fast you're tearing through this....
> 
> I definitely gotta come by soon. Turn on the heat and have some disks ready for me to Do some work.


 ...its the Mt. Dew



vouges17 said:


> coming along good



Thankx man...Its getting there!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Did u buy enuf bondo to realign the door?


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

I gotta steal that rotisserie you have. That thing came out nice. I gotta get me a stripper disc and try that bad boy out. Looks like it brought everything off easy as hell. Car is looking good.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:naughty: Looking hella good! I need to make some moves! :yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

if you can find a 3m bristle disk it strips paint off metal the cleanest ive ever seen,google it and watch the video.I got a couple from work and they are the truth,just dont sell them at big box stores


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips, I think I have gotten more done since reading your post then I have learned from anyone else. Little stuff like drip rails and stuff like that are kinda hard for us who don't do that for a living.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Got a bit more done over the weekend....and 'YES' thats snow outside.



Driver side stripped down..


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Front and Back windshield taken out via FOOT! 

-- I just cut along the old seal with a new razor and pushed it out with my foot. It came out no prob-lem-o




















--Vent windows taken out--


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Keep it moooovin J!

She'll be in paint in NO TIME!


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

be careful with them driprails,they dont repop them for my 65,and i aint seen them for 64s eitherhno:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

N.O.Bricks said:


> be careful with them driprails,they dont repop them for my 65,and i aint seen them for 64s eitherhno:


I think hubbards has them for 62-64 now.


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> I think hubbards has them for 62-64 now.


word?


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

good work bro


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

N.O.Bricks said:


> word?


Here it is...
http://www.impalaparts.com/product.php?productid=6264DR&CatId=531

keep up the good work, I'm going to have to get me some of those rapid strip discs. I had thought about flap disc but they're too hard on the metal.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> I think hubbards has them for 62-64 now.


Fuck repop.


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

I hope Outhopu builds the farme for that 64


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

^^^^^:uh:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> Fuck repop.


he said they didn't repop it, I just told him they do for 62-64.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> he said they didn't repop it, I just told him they do for 62-64.


Repop smells like day old birthday cake.....


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> he said they didn't repop it, I just told him they do for 62-64.


I used the repop drip rails when i reskined the roof on my 4


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> Thanks B ! ...as for the V Dub...I'm always game...Get enough people over there and we'll be poppin' breakers' in no time!


No worries there I've got two 20 amp circuits for my outlets. I do need to get busy one getting it done though soon!



Lolohopper said:


> I hope Outhopu builds the farme for that 64


He already did his own frame.


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

What's cracking b...


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Just trying to make some room in the new garage to actually do some work. I hate small garages.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

-Dashboard


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Still needs to be fully welded in but you get the point.


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

Looking good...:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

That's just crazy


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

Jericho On the move.:thumbsup:


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Are you using that rapid strip for all of this?


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

505transplant said:


> Are you using that rapid strip for all of this?


:yes: Yes, and what I can't reach/get to I'm using a wire wheel attached to my angle grinder.


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Madrox64 said:


> :yes: Yes, and what I can't reach/get to I'm using a wire wheel attached to my angle grinder.


I ordered some rapid strip disks but in the mean time I have just been using a flap disk... Time consuming but I don't want bubbles so I guess the end result will be the same and worth it.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Not too exciting but I cleaned up the inner wheel wells. Came off easy with a torch, puddy knife and elbow grease.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

good job lil homie,take your time do it right:yes:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Ah the excitement


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Cleaned the belly up today! ! ! 

BIG THANKX to Fonz and Gilbert for rolling through and knocking this thing out! ! !


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

The Aftermath


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

hey homie

good lookin on ur build...wish u the best! I need to get off my ass to start mine, you giving me motivation.. but i wanted to say whoever is in that blue work jacket with the 
ELS jacket? I used to work for that company some years back.. i kinda miss that job!! anyways disregard if thats just a jacket.. good luck..


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> The Aftermath


lookin great bro you running full throttle on this build always great progress pics:thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

ROLANDO64SS said:


> hey homie
> 
> good lookin on ur build...wish u the best! I need to get off my ass to start mine, you giving me motivation.. but i wanted to say whoever is in that blue work jacket with the
> ELS jacket? I used to work for that company some years back.. i kinda miss that job!! anyways disregard if thats just a jacket.. good luck..



LOL Yeah thats me in one of my work jackets! I work at the Detroit Metro Airport, Delta Term. Conveyor Maintenance. -1102 MillWrights-:h5:


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

Cant wait until I start getting down on my project, almost doing the same as you, just got a 63 4 door car for parts and waiting to do body work on my 63 rag


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

MrLavish said:


> Cant wait until I start getting down on my project, almost doing the same as you, just got a 63 4 door car for parts and waiting to do body work on my 63 rag


I see your from Detroit. Where you at and got any pics of your car?


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

SIX1RAG said:


> I see your from Detroit. Where you at and got any pics of your car?










I'm over on the westside, this was the car before I began to take it apart


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

This is it last month up at Tommys shop, which i'm sure you know him. Letting him see the body with everything off, which he found a rust free 63 rag body only it wasnt in my price range so i'm going to just repair what i have


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

MrLavish said:


> This is it last month up at Tommys shop, which i'm sure you know him. Letting him see the body with everything off, which he found a rust free 63 rag body only it wasnt in my price range so i'm going to just repair what i have
> 
> 
> View attachment 432774


Yes I know him, don't look to bad....repair werk isn't hard, don't let it scare you. Check my build out... I'll see you around. my names Robbie.


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

SIX1RAG said:


> Yes I know him, don't look to bad....repair werk isn't hard, don't let it scare you. Check my build out... I'll see you around. my names Robbie.


OK cool i'm sure we will run into each other at some point seeing how close we are


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

After wirewheeling and scrapping the belly on Sat....I knew I had to put some prime on it before it "browns" 

Since I will be painting the belly to match the body ( Courruna Cream ) I paid the extra cash to have a "tinted" primer made. This way when I get chips in it from driving you won't see " primer gray " .....


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

I still have a handful of work to do before paint.....

.....but its getting there.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> After wirewheeling and scrapping the belly on Sat....I knew I had to put some prime on it before it "browns"
> 
> Since I will be painting the belly to match the body ( Courruna Cream ) I paid the extra cash to have a "tinted" primer made. This way when I get chips in it from driving you won't see " primer gray " .....


not hating at all i love the corunna creame but what happen to the meadow green. you gone do the frame over or are you and 20 at it again


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

TONY MONTANA said:


> not hating at all i love the corunna creame but what happen to the meadow green. you gone do the frame over or are you and 20 at it again


The Frame,Top,and Guts all Meadow Green, and the Body color is going to be Corunna Cream, and no me and Ferris have never been at at it, He and I have been friends for a long time.


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks good Jer..:thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


> After wirewheeling and scrapping the belly on Sat....I knew I had to put some prime on it before it "browns"
> 
> Since I will be painting the belly to match the body ( Courruna Cream ) I paid the extra cash to have a "tinted" primer made. This way when I get chips in it from driving you won't see " primer gray " .....


Gonna look GOOD! I can see it already!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> After wirewheeling and scrapping the belly on Sat....I knew I had to put some prime on it before it "browns"
> 
> Since I will be painting the belly to match the body ( Courruna Cream ) I paid the extra cash to have a "tinted" primer made. This way when I get chips in it from driving you won't see " primer gray " .....


smart move, looking good


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> The Frame,Top,and Guts all Meadow Green, and the Body color is going to be Corunna Cream, and no me and Ferris have never been at at it, He and I have been friends for a long time.


OH NAW I DIDNT MEAN IT LIKE YALL WAS BEEFING FOREAL LOL I DIDNT KNOW YOU WAS GOING CORUNNA CREME FOREAL I THOUGHT YOU WAS GOING MEADOW GREEN ON THE WHOLE CAR AND I SAW YOU AND 20 SHIT TALKING IN MI RIDES ABOUT THE CORUNNA COLOR SO I THOUGHT U WAS JUST GIVING 20 SHIT AGAIN THATS WHY I PUT THE PLAYFUL FACE ON THE END. YOU KNOW KINDA HOW YOU GOT ME WITH THE BUDLIGHT COLOR WITH PINK STRIPES DEAL..:biggrin:. ITS ALL LOVE ON MY END BRO FOR ALL THE MI RIDERS BUT I CAN UNDERSTAND WHY YOU NEEDED TO CLEAR THAT UP. FOR THAT SAME REASON IS WHY I REALLY DONT GO IN MI RIDERS LOL.. YOU SAY GOOD MORNING MI RIDERS AND THEN YOU DONE PISSED SOMEBODY OFF LOL KEEP UP THE GOOOD WORK BRO!!! I WANNA SEE YOUR COLOR COMBO TOGETHER I CANT THINK OF A CAR WITH IT:thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

TONY MONTANA said:


> I WANNA SEE YOUR COLOR COMBO TOGETHER I CANT THINK OF A CAR WITH IT:thumbsup:



Thats why I'm doin it...theres a few Jap cars with it...and mostly 50's bombs. Its very suddle


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

VERY GOOD BUILD...BRO...CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PICS OF THE REST OF THE PROGRESS...


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

:nicoderm: moving right along i see :nicoderm:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Madrox64 said:


> Thats why I'm doin it...theres a few Jap cars with it...and mostly 50's bombs. Its very suddle


Sounds nice, is it factory combo, I like the odd combos they had with darker color or just a actual color on top not a white top fan...


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

lookin good, wishing i wasnt feeling the wrath of pres obama..


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

brett said:


> Sounds nice, is it factory combo, I like the odd combos they had with darker color or just a actual color on top not a white top fan...


:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

TONY MONTANA said:


> OH NAW I DIDNT MEAN IT LIKE YALL WAS BEEFING FOREAL LOL I DIDNT KNOW YOU WAS GOING CORUNNA CREME FOREAL I THOUGHT YOU WAS GOING MEADOW GREEN ON THE WHOLE CAR AND I SAW YOU AND 20 SHIT TALKING IN MI RIDES ABOUT THE CORUNNA COLOR SO I THOUGHT U WAS JUST GIVING 20 SHIT AGAIN THATS WHY I PUT THE PLAYFUL FACE ON THE END. YOU KNOW KINDA HOW YOU GOT ME WITH THE BUDLIGHT COLOR WITH PINK STRIPES DEAL..:biggrin:. ITS ALL LOVE ON MY END BRO FOR ALL THE MI RIDERS BUT I CAN UNDERSTAND WHY YOU NEEDED TO CLEAR THAT UP. FOR THAT SAME REASON IS WHY I REALLY DONT GO IN MI RIDERS LOL.. YOU SAY GOOD MORNING MI RIDERS AND THEN YOU DONE PISSED SOMEBODY OFF LOL KEEP UP THE GOOOD WORK BRO!!! I WANNA SEE YOUR COLOR COMBO TOGETHER I CANT THINK OF A CAR WITH IT:thumbsup:


Good thinkin..... (about staying outta Michigan Riders)

It's pretty much a wasteland. Lol.


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey, you got any front suspension parts? My car and the old frame are gone so I need to start working on the front end of the new frame. Its a bare frame and I want to get it rolling so its easier to get on the trailer.


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

there done come thru.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

fons said:


> there done come thru.


looks good fons and madrox


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Good thinkin..... (about staying outta Michigan Riders)
> 
> It's pretty much a wasteland. Lol.


yep...hey u guys got a date for your uso picnic? i knew nothing about it till the day of last yr i would like to pass the date on to the rest of my club


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Been awhile since I posted any progress....but trust me...I have been busy!


The drive floor board was soft and full of holes....


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Quick trip to C.A.R.S. and picked this up


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Marked out the 'soft' metal










Bust out the cut-off wheel










Trace it out


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Tacked in


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Another advantage of having a rotisserieuffin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looking good man. Someday I'll have to come by and check it out.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Solid


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Puttin in the work! TTT


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

Madrox64 said:


> Been awhile since I posted any progress....but trust me...I have been busy!
> 
> 
> The drive floor board was soft and full of holes....


::yes: we're the rear u just got out of my garage fool.:dunno: post it.


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

yeah i'm going end up buying me a new full floor just to play it safe, because i felt a few soft spot's also and with this time and work who wants to do anything twice


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Did alot of "finish" work on my wishbone and trailing arms! All made "in-house" GRIND....WELD.....GRIND.....WELD 

....I'm happy how they came out!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

"Finish" work on the Ford 9"


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

I found some silver sharpies at Wal-Mart and gave them to my kids to color my suspension.....looks just like chrome!!!!?!!!?:nicoderm:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Garage paint booth






















Even poked at the body for a bit.... Uncovered some A-1 body work


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

nice work man! love those homemade parts :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looking real good...:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

A-1 werk right there. You paid good money for that


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

i gots to get me some of them sharpies :biggrin:


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

:thumbsup:

looking good bro.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

steadydippin said:


> :thumbsup:


 thanks!


CustomMachines said:


> nice work man! love those homemade parts :thumbsup:


 thanks!


mrchavez said:


> looking real good...:thumbsup:


 thanks!


SIX1RAG said:


> A-1 werk right there. You paid good money for that


 thanks!


$piff said:


> i gots to get me some of them sharpies :biggrin:


 wal-mart!


505transplant said:


> :thumbsup:looking good bro.


 thanks!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

What a mess of parts to put an Axle together! 
No Cheap China Trash here! 

All Timken bearings,seals Moser Axles, Napa Brakes All Made in USA!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> What a mess of parts to put an Axle together!
> No Cheap China Trash here!
> 
> All Timken bearings,seals Moser Axles, Napa Brakes All Made in USA!


LOOKS LIKE YOUR GONNA HAVE A BADASS REAREND BRO


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

x2


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

You'll have a roller before long! Looking good. Your making me feel like a slacker though.


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

Just went thru you're thread, great build up!


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


> What a mess of parts to put an Axle together!
> No Cheap China Trash here!
> 
> All Timken bearings,seals Moser Axles, Napa Brakes All Made in USA!


NICE!!!!!!!! I don't think you'll have to worry about any quarter panels getting wiped out again.:thumbsup:


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

You moving up, I hope like hell i get my rolling chassis together before summer is over with


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

MrLavish said:


> You moving up, I hope like hell i get my rolling chassis together before summer is over with[/QUO:yes:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Got her put together this weekend! ! !


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


> Got her put together this weekend! ! !


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

Ok. We've given you a month....wheres the pics damnit!


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Updates!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> Updates!


can i have your cardboard templates whn you done :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> can i have your cardboard templates whn you done :biggrin:


make me one of those templetes too if you can.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Firewall looks good j


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

TONY MONTANA said:


> can i have your cardboard templates whn you done :biggrin:





DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> make me one of those templetes too if you can.


 These are limited edition templates! only 64 known to exist in the world!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

SIX1RAG said:


> Firewall looks good j


Thanks man! CAn't wait to throw some "mudd" on it.


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Picked this up from C.A.R.S. today


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Madrox64 said:


> Picked this up from C.A.R.S. today


What was wrong with the ice sheeting and 3 pounds of bondo?!?!


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


> Picked this up from C.A.R.S. today


:thumbsup:
I see the K5's taken care of and it's back on the '64. Gonna be nice!


----------



## impala_ss_1964 (Dec 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks good j,fire wall is going to look dope..:thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

Lookin real good I talked with your dad on a chopper website and he told me about your buildup on here.. His name is kickstart on thechopperunderground........


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

SIX1RAG said:


> What was wrong with the ice sheeting and 3 pounds of bondo?!?!



EVERYTHING! 



FoxCustom said:


> :thumbsup:
> I see the K5's taken care of and it's back on the '64. Gonna be nice!


 Yep! Still miss the Jimmy but it went to a good home..... the dude who bought will show it some love. 



impala_ss_1964 said:


> ttt


 



steadydippin said:


> Looks good j,fire wall is going to look dope..:thumbsup:



Thank you fine Sir!



MOSTHATED CC said:


> Lookin real good I talked with your dad on a chopper website and he told me about your buildup on here.. His name is kickstart on thechopperunderground........



Thanks! He was just telling me about you the other weekend at the "Billit Proof/ Sins of Steel" Show.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

Madrox64 said:


> These are limited edition templates! only 64 known to exist in the world!


Just make me two cut outs you keep the card board $$$ Nice work J.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Your friend tells me your having trouble sleeping? What's up


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

jsozae said:


> Just make me two cut outs you keep the card board $$$ Nice work J.



Gods Honest Truth.....Those fire wall cut-outs are SOLD



brett said:


> Your friend tells me your having trouble sleeping? What's up



Yeah....I'm kicking myself for not having you cut a hole the in FOE. I've been hitting yards trying to find a 44":facepalm:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Madrox64 said:


> Gods Honest Truth.....Those fire wall cut-outs are SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never too late I have one in cleveland that hasn't been claimed yet, might be able to make a trip if someone else wanted one too?
Its a maybe I been lacking any "spare time" lately


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

just went thru ur thread! makes me wanna get off my lazy azz n do something right now! great job homie


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Madrox64 said:


> Gods Honest Truth.....Those fire wall cut-outs are SOLD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you manage to SELL some cardboard???


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

brett said:


> Never too late I have one in cleveland that hasn't been claimed yet, might be able to make a trip if someone else wanted one too?
> Its a maybe I been lacking any "spare time" lately


Check your PM box


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


> Check your PM box


:run::run::run::run::run:I cannot wait to see this!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Aww shit.....


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

steadydippin said:


> Aww shit.....


Told you to shave yours.....slacker! Lol


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks good man. Im curious about your color combo. I wanna see what thats gonna look like. :drama:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

SIX1RAG said:


> Told you to shave yours.....slacker! Lol


I like heat in the fall,defrost is a must in a hardtop....rookie!!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

TTT FOR A MI RIDER


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Been a while since any Updates...Been pretty busy this summer.. There was even a 3 week period when I didn't even touch the ride...

Heres a pic of my K-5! She's just been sitting in the yard way to long so I sold her to a owner who will take care of her. 

1979 39,xxx OG miles! 4x4 











After I sold the Truck, I pulled in the driveway one Sat with this! 










My wife just shook her head and smiled! 
It was a quick flip! Long story short, I bought it off my cousin for $200! He thought the trans was toast.....turns out it was just a blown out hub bearing. ($98)
Fixed it on Sunday and it was sold on Tuesday.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Heres the section I'm working on now.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Started with some 1/8 flatbar










test fitting the "repop" tail section


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Tacked in...


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

My next issue...










I'm going to fab up these "corner" ends myself.... to be continued


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Other then working on the tail section, I been making some minor repairs on the body ( its easier getting to them now since the body is still on the rotisserie)


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

looking good


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Madrox64 said:


> Other then working on the tail section, I been making some minor repairs on the body ( its easier getting to them now since the body is still on the rotisserie)


I cant wait to get mine off the frame theres a bunch of small shit that would be a hell of alot easier to deal with


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

big C said:


> I cant wait to get mine off the frame theres a bunch of small shit that would be a hell of alot easier to deal with



Its made my life easier! I'm a tad over 6' ...My back would be tore up working on this car from the ground. 

...You can Buy it from me whenI'm done!


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:nono:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

steadydippin said:


> :nono:


 :roflmao:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Did a little Shopping this weekend......


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

.....and these


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

The Problem....











The Problem Solver....


----------



## luckyboi64 (Jan 18, 2010)

:thumbsup: im doin the same thing to mine


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

^^^^ Thats all from that quarter I need.. So if anyone needs something off it , PM me and ship it to you cheap!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Not fully welded in...still needs more adjustments..... As most of you know...Repop stuff sucks and don't line up to well.


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Gettin there homie... Looks good jer


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Madrox64 said:


> Not fully welded in...still needs more adjustments..... As most of you know...Repop stuff sucks and don't line up to well.


Told ya....looks good thou


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


>


Good work on the sheetmetal! Gonna look awesome with skirts (especially with those colors).


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Lol. U couldn't wait could ya. 

Can't wait to see it laid out on skirts J!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Trunk Pan;


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

??????????????????????????????????/


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Seemed like it took FOR-EV-VER to weld this in! The butt-clamps, and my wife helped out ALOT with this pan.....Once again ...Re-Pop sheet metal :thumbsdown:














Still needs grinded and skimmed with filler....but its in!


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

O shit ur almost there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Looks great J. You're the new "BigJ"



Keep up the good work Brutha!!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Looks great J. You're the new "BigJ"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with BJ.!!!!!!??????.:scrutinize:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Looks great J. You're the new "BigJ"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Big? I'm 'Lanky' ???  You'll be here soon sanding and filling! 



Sent from my Zach Morris cellphone app



fons said:


> O shit ur almost there.:thumbsup:



Thanks Fonz! Should be sprayed next month:x:


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

good luck on your build,
peace, jb.


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

Major props J. You're doing a great job on your car. Cant wait to see it done.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

Madrox64 said:


> Big? I'm 'Lanky' ???  You'll be here soon sanding and filling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZACH MORRIS, NICE TOUCH


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Haaaaaaaaaterz!!! Get with the 21st century nikka. 

My rates start at $50/hr. 


Sent from my MAACO BODYSHOP app


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:roflmao:You guys are some foos...


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

i gotta a question how do you chrome the truck pan and put it on? do you buy 2 pans


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


>


Looks good!!!!!!! You're getting there quick! And I see you got that rotten area under the tailpanel all taken care of...:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: nice build


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Thanks Fonz! Should be sprayed next month:x:[/QUOTE]

dont forget the hole in the roof


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

MrLavish said:


> i gotta a question how do you chrome the truck pan and put it on? do you buy 2 pans


Get at me I could take care of that.


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

i'm already on you once i get the spare money for the floor and trunk pans 


fons said:


> Get at me I could take care of that.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

MrLavish said:


> i'm already on you once i get the spare money for the floor and trunk pans


Maybe just take the car to fons :dunno:

:wave:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Few flicks of the pass side lower quarter....I was going to buy the re-pop one, but after the driver side did'nt line up well...I just decided to make one out of what I had.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Not quite finished, but its getting there.


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice build.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice nice nice!!! I've been watching u bro. U should check my thread if u have a chance. Project 64.


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

Union Craftsmanship:thumbsup:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Madrox64 said:


> Not quite finished, but its getting there.


Wont be long and you will be slangin some mud and long blocking your life away. Good thing is when you get to that point its all down hill from there


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Blocking is not fun. It's the worst, I've been doing it the past couple days on my firewall


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


> Not quite finished, but its getting there.


Looking good! :thumbsup:

P.S. Blocking isn't that bad. I sort of like it because you can see progress really fast! Although, your finger prints will disappear!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Mr.Brown said:


> Nice build.


Thanks Bro! 



Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Nice nice nice!!! I've been watching u bro. U should check my thread if u have a chance. Project 64.


Checked it out! Nice Progress



N.O.Bricks said:


> Union Craftsmanship:thumbsup:






big C said:


> Wont be long and you will be slangin some mud and long blocking your life away. Good thing is when you get to that point its all down hill from there


I'm excited for a change of pace from welding and grinding



FoxCustom said:


> Looking good! :thumbsup:
> 
> P.S. Blocking isn't that bad. I sort of like it because you can see progress really fast! Although, your finger prints will disappear!


My trigger is gone from the belly sanding....... you can swing through and give me a tutorial 



SIX1RAG said:


> Blocking is not fun. It's the worst, I've been doing it the past couple days on my firewall


My firewall don't need blocked


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Layed a fat coat of primer on the belly today....



















 Should be painted by the weekend!:x:


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Damn bro!! Looking real good mayne!!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

firewall needs more work...but it got the primer treatment


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

brett said:


> Thanks Fonz! Should be sprayed next month:x:


dont forget the hole in the roof[/QUOTE]

when you bringing for 44 inch roof and patterns?


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> Layed a fat coat of primer on the belly today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good j


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:Nice work


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

Man... It's taking shape


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

:run:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


> firewall needs more work...but it got the primer treatment


I was just telling myself this morning, I should've gotten rid of my heater!!!!! Oh well, I'm not turning back now 

Looks good! Can't wait to see some shine on the belly!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

My rotisserie was built with alot of 'freebie' parts......so I basically had stationary wheels that just pushed in and out....and to move it (left/right)I had to use my jack and it was a pain....so I found some casters at a garage sale.....FOR FREE! ! ! ! .....I gave the guy a dollar 




























Much Better!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Got the mail today! ! ! ! 

2 1/2 tons ..for the rear










..and these










Made in the U.S.A.:thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Decided to make more work for myself and grinded down these to make covers,,,


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrox64 said:


> Decided to make more work for myself and grinded down these to make covers,,,


I thought about doing the same thing but I was worried about a what if kinda deal! I'll b watching.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Took the doors off and cleaned up the jams!



















..you could eat off these.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Show the pics painted!! 

Lookin good J


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

The door jams are clean


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Door Jams painted!!!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

The frame was outside so I flipped the ride to compare my choice of color combo.....I like it! ...My wife said "it's classy"


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Few more flicks in the sun.


----------



## CANDY_LOW23 (Oct 19, 2008)

looks good homie. keep it comin!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

Lookin Good J


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

thats a color combo you dont see everyday but i like it a lot, cars coming along nicely TTT!


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

That color combo looks great,good choice it going to look goooood!!:h5:


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Shit man!! Coming out real good yo. Making me think about shaving my firewall. Not to sure though it gets fucking hot here in Texas so might put the a/c back in it.


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Lookin CREAMY! :rofl:

Nice and clean work! Good job on the color combo! 

It's coming together!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> Few more flicks in the sun.


loving that corunna creme


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

color combo :thumbsup:


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Its coming together... you have put in some hours


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

lookin real nice my man..
jb.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Let's see some pics of her back on the frame with those truck tires!




Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> Let's see some pics of her back on the frame with those truck tires!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:shh:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks for all the Positive feedback fellas! 

...pushed the frame out and bent up brake and fuel lines...











...wishbone ( 3-link) installed..


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Upgraded the cyclinders with better seals...loctite and anti-seize


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Since the frame was outside I decided to take it off the rotisserie and roll the axle under it


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

I cant wait until i get my frame to that level



Madrox64 said:


> Thanks for all the Positive feedback fellas!
> 
> ...pushed the frame out and bent up brake and fuel lines...
> 
> ...


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


>


That looks really nice!!!! Now, you got thinking about doing a chrome undercarriage.....maybe on the '59??? I'll do it for sure on the next car though!


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Dawg!! Ur build is coming along very nicely! 
TTT


----------



## legacyimpala62 (Sep 19, 2010)

Clean frame!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Madrox64 said:


> Upgraded the cyclinders with better seals...loctite and anti-seize


If you have any issues with leaking, I'll turn new ends for a triple seal :thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

I did end up putting the body on the frame....I'll post those pics later...but I messed up my hand friday at work....so I won't be working on the ride forat least a month or so.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrox64 said:


> I did end up putting the body on the frame....I'll post those pics later...but I messed up my hand friday at work....so I won't be working on the ride forat least a month or so.


Shit man what you do to ur hand!


----------



## fons (Sep 8, 2010)

Madrox64 said:


> Thanks for all the Positive feedback fellas!
> 
> ...pushed the frame out and bent up brake and fuel lines...
> 
> ...


Looking real good Jericho. B4 u know it you'll be done.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

I got my right hand (middle and ring) fingers caught up in some conveyor at work....I got a bad friction burn...maybee I'll post a pic of it later.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrox64 said:


> I got my right hand (middle and ring) fingers caught up in some conveyor at work....I got a bad friction burn...maybee I'll post a pic of it later.


Damn that sucks. I got my ass kick by a grinder with a wire wheel on it once. But u damn near lost ur fingers. Gotta b safe homie!!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

kind of looks like a gasser!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

Madrox64 said:


> I got my right hand (middle and ring) fingers caught up in some conveyor at work....I got a bad friction burn...maybee I'll post a pic of it later.


Be careful man, those conveyors can pull you in if they're moving fast enough. I've seen some fucked up injuries at the plastic company I used to work at.


Project 1964 4dr. said:


> Damn that sucks. I got my ass kick by a grinder with a wire wheel on it once. But u damn near lost ur fingers. Gotta b safe homie!!


never wear gloves when using power tools, all it takes is a loose thread to get caught and you could be in trouble.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Damn Brutha!! Hope your alright. 


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

damn back together at last


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Madrox64 said:


> kind of looks like a gasser!


Looking good brother :thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


> kind of looks like a gasser!


It's gotta feel good! Congrats!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

***************


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

brett said:


> :wave:


:run:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Awwww shit its about to go down


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

This took awhile


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Dropped this in too.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

I wonder if this pump works????


----------



## shavedmax (Mar 11, 2003)

nice work!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

It Does!!!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## steadydippin (Mar 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Madrox64 said:


> This took awhile


Oh dang! !! That's what's up


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Start cuttin!


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

Madrox64 said:


> It Does!!!


:wave:This shits coming out very nicely. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks for the positive input fellas!! Its getting there! On the plus side..my hand us healing up good so I ll be back on the grind soon.


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


> This took awhile


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


>



:wow::yes: f0ckinbadassdude!


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Whats good homie hope you have a wonderfull thanksgiving


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Been a while< any updates?


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Been a while since any major progress, I took the last 2 1/2 months off of working on her to spend more time with my family during the holiday months. I been so busy this summer it was a much needed break. So the car is tucked away in the corner of my garage waiting for some major next steps. Thanks again for all the positive feed back.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Good to see u posting pics homie. I've gone for a while also. Oh I also wanted to say Thanks for hooking me up with that website for the wishbone parts to build myself. I got a few bushings end caps and some other stuff on order now.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Better be one or two updates before our road trip to upstate New York. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

I can't wait to see this thing!!!!!!!!!! Green and cream


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Back on the grind! ! ! AND my welder crapped out on me. 

My wire speed started running "fast" all the time! A quick google and a trip to my Uncles tv repair shop with the board and I'm back and running!










These two parts were bad


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Welder is up and running...Time to cut the 'rot' out of my door.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Out with the old, in with the new!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

A little grinding and the rot is gone! Since my welder was out I finished up my battery holders.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

My friend was cleaning out his basement and dropped these off for me. He said they were just taking up space. So now now there going to take up space in the trunk! 











Oh, did I mention they were FREE!!!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Hell yea glad to see you back on it:thumbsup:


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


> A little grinding and the rot is gone! Since my welder was out I finished up my battery holders.


How many batts are you going to be running???? Nice sounds by the way.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

big C said:


> Hell yea glad to see you back on it:thumbsup:


Yeah man! Back on the grind!


FoxCustom said:


> How many batts are you going to be running???? Nice sounds by the way.


6 batts , I'm not to fond of bass but a couple of 10s should be good


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

What model hobart is that? And how is it working out for you? Thinking of buying a hobart 190 for my project.


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrox64 said:


> My friend was cleaning out his basement and dropped these off for me. He said they were just taking up space. So now now there going to take up space in the trunk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice score on those jls homie!!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Mr.Brown said:


> What model hobart is that? And how is it working out for you? Thinking of buying a hobart 190 for my project.


Works very well! Mine is a Hobart Handler 175 , .....it a major step up from my arc welder...and a nice step up from my 110. Welder....This one is 220 yet i can still dial it down to weld thin metal. Plus Hobart is the "little brother" of Miller for less cost.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Lookin good j. I'm glad to see you back on your grind. (No pun intended)


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

Madrox64 said:


> Works very well! Mine is a Hobart Handler 175 , .....it a major step up from my arc welder...and a nice step up from my 110. Welder....This one is 220 yet i can still dial it down to weld thin metal. Plus Hobart is the "little brother" of Miller for less cost.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Been a while since I posted worth while. I did however delete my heater/blower switch on my dash. Its a pet peeve of mine when I see "show/cover" cars with a molded firewall and dash...but still have this switch on there dash.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

a skim coat of bondo and it will be smooooth! :biggrin:


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Thats it for now.....I'm leaving to New York in two weeks to get a hole cut in my roof!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## Project 1964 4dr. (Sep 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Madrox64 said:


> Thats it for now.....I'm leaving to New York in two weeks to get a hole cut in my roof!


Orly where you goin brah


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

brett said:


> Orly where you goin brah


Taking my unfinished car to Rochester for a photo shoot. Plus I heard theres good food out there


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Cool hit me up we go to dinosaur bbq


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

brett said:


> Cool hit me up we go to dinosaur bbq


Hmmmmmm. Sounds interesting!

I'm gonna go google that. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Sunroofs are played out!


----------



## BlackDawg (Dec 2, 2003)

Man great work Jericho!! Welcome to the frame-off club!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Dinosaur BBQ Saturday night!

I checked the menu. Sounds awesome!

J's buying!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

Sweet looking car man. Looks like you're doing it right.


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

Rochester I should go with you up there I got a gang of family members there, when you going?


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Just got back from Rochester yesterday afternoon. Here's some pics!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


>


:worship: badass


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Looking good brother


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looking good J. You think you'll get it painted this summer?


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

OUTHOPU said:


> Looking good J. You think you'll get it painted this summer?


I'm hoping so, Im going to start mocking up the pump rack and then focus on paint..


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Madrox64 said:


>


NICE!!! That was quick too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

J thinkin he's a rockstar......










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

It's a nice I like


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> J thinkin he's a rockstar......
> 
> View attachment 621679
> 
> ...


hahaaa, nice meetin you guys, thanks for making the trip I appreciate it !


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

brett said:


> hahaaa, nice meetin you guys, thanks for making the trip I appreciate it !


You too Brett. 

It was a whirlwind trip. We were TIRED. lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> J thinkin he's a rockstar......
> 
> View attachment 621679
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

very nice......


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks good, wish I could have made the trip.


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Doin it big I see.. Looks bad ass


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:lookin great


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

paint prison?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

brett said:


> paint prison?


Nah.. Doubt it.. I think he's just stacking chips till he has all the bread to get it done..

Not SURE where he's having it painted yet, but if Show & Go sprays it, it won't be in paint prison..


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

i like how you two are clownin while Brett is takin care of biz! Jokers!


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Have'nt posted much in a min....doing alot of small things....been busy this summer but I'm still pushing!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

car is lookin good J. also...just stumbled onto this and thought you should know that Mr Cash was also the first rapper...here's the proof...  http://youtu.be/ZwJQy2BkJ-o


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Been chipping away at my doors and fenders, Stripped the pass side fender and had minor issues....its in epoxy primer. Then I started to strip the old paint off the drivers fender and found about 2 gallons of bondo patched holes! To much repair work! So I found a fender online, took the drive and came home with a decent og fender with original paint. The only down fall is they once made it into a 'SS' fender. Soooo I had some welding to do. Here is a few pics.
how do i print screen


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

No more SS trim holes...also had to drill hole the original trim holes.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

little grinding with the flap wheel and we are good!


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Madrox64 said:


> Been chipping away at my doors and fenders, Stripped the pass side fender and had minor issues....its in epoxy primer. Then I started to strip the old paint off the drivers fender and found about 2 gallons of bondo patched holes! To much repair work! So I found a fender online, took the drive and came home with a decent og fender with original paint. The only down fall is they once made it into a 'SS' fender. Soooo I had some welding to do. Here is a few pics.
> how do i print screen


Dude I just went through the same shit a couple weeks ago lol. I got ahold of a solid ass driver fender but same thing they welded the holes and made it for a ss


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

big C said:


> Dude I just went through the same shit a couple weeks ago lol. I got ahold of a solid ass driver fender but same thing they welded the holes and made it for a ss


Totally worth plug welding SS trim holes over fixing/repairing my crappy fender.  Well I was walking through a junkyard a couple of weeks ago and came across a 1988 Lincoln towncar......yeah it had a 44" in it...So now I have extra EVERYTHING! funny thing is this moonroof is cleaner then mine, I may make a steel one out of this..but it can wait till winter.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Madrox64 said:


> Totally worth plug welding SS trim holes over fixing/repairing my crappy fender.  Well I was walking through a junkyard a couple of weeks ago and came across a 1988 Lincoln towncar......yeah it had a 44" in it...So now I have extra EVERYTHING! funny thing is this moonroof is cleaner then mine, I may make a steel one out of this..but it can wait till winter.


shiney!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

brett said:


> shiney!


Did you cut the roof! !???


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

brett said:


> Did you cut the roof! !???


Naw I originally just wanted the glass....but he said he couldnt sell me just the glass I had to "buy" the whole sun , if I take it or not, ....so I went back and grabbed the track part....lol...had to take the door off the hinges to get that beast out!


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

brett said:


> Did you cut the roof! !???


 can you?$$


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Would be better to make a steel roof out of the one you have and this one call it flipper and go back and cut the roof


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> Totally worth plug welding SS trim holes over fixing/repairing my crappy fender.  Well I was walking through a junkyard a couple of weeks ago and came across a 1988 Lincoln towncar......yeah it had a 44" in it...So now I have extra EVERYTHING! funny thing is this moonroof is cleaner then mine, I may make a steel one out of this..but it can wait till winter.


Um I need that


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

wannahop said:


> Um I need that
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You know where I live....better hurry up because as of now its going to ither Chicago or out west....


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

brett said:


> can you?$$


 I do have a.saw zall but the yard I pulled this from he wouldnt let me...the dude even asked me if I damaged the headliner....I was like ...ugh...nope.....lol....even though I ripped the crap out of it.


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

Madrox64 said:


> You know where I live....better hurry up because as of now its going to ither Chicago or out west....


I'm not goin to cut my roof...........yet


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

wannahop said:


> I'm not goin to cut my roof...........yet
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 motivation http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2IEG6Nb7Io


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

Whats the latest progress?


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

Madrox64 said:


> You know where I live....better hurry up because as of now its going to ither Chicago or out west....


How mush picked up


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Some Freshness came in the mail...


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Madrox64 said:


> Some Freshness came in the mail...


:h5:


----------



## jsozae (Jan 25, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

any updates J?


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Heck yeah! I been jamming away at it but not here on Lil much. Check my instagrahm #Madrox64. I got a handful of pics on there.


----------



## Johnnyfive (Oct 23, 2013)

Great work I plan on getting all over my 64 myself real soon! Not to sound too much like an amatuer but why the filler on the frame?


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

Johnnyfive said:


> Great work I plan on getting all over my 64 myself real soon! Not to sound too much like an amatuer but why the filler on the frame?



I wrapped the frame up and smoothed it out


----------



## Johnnyfive (Oct 23, 2013)

Ight i figured it was just for looks. But if you dont know you dont know lol.


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

TTT Update


----------

